# Random 1 star ratings



## CapitolHillUber

Hello all, I know plenty of people complain/rant about ratings on here so I will keep this short. I;m still new and I had 12 different 5 star ratings out of 38 trips. Last night I did around 10 trips, i was a little nervous because of the holiday weekend I was dealing with some drunk passengers.

I had perfect rides the whole night, nothing crazy. I was so surprised when I saw the 1 star and disappointed. I drove well and didn't make any mistakes for the most part besides taking a wrong turn once which didn't lengthen the trip or make the distance longer.

I think it was these two blackout drunk women that were hiccuping they were so drunk that 1 star'd me for literally no reason. They did not complain and asked me about ubering but I wasn't directly inf ront of their house because the drop was two houses ahead. Only dride I can even think of getting a 1 star. Now my rating is hovering around 4.6 and I'm close to being deactivated because of ONE stupid customer.

I know majority of the time Uber will not remove ratings but what if the rider made no complaints the whole time and gave no driver feedback and the 1 star is totally random? Such BS my 5 star rating is destroyed by .4 for some drunk idiots...


----------



## Grahamcracker

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, I know plenty of people complain/rant about ratings on here so I will keep this short. I;m still new and I had 12 different 5 star ratings out of 38 trips. Last night I did around 10 trips, i was a little nervous because of the holiday weekend I was dealing with some drunk passengers.
> 
> I had perfect rides the whole night, nothing crazy. I was so surprised when I saw the 1 star and disappointed. I drove well and didn't make any mistakes for the most part besides taking a wrong turn once which didn't lengthen the trip or make the distance longer.
> 
> I think it was these two blackout drunk women that were hiccuping they were so drunk that 1 star'd me for literally no reason. They did not complain and asked me about ubering but I wasn't directly inf ront of their house because the drop was two houses ahead. Only dride I can even think of getting a 1 star. Now my rating is hovering around 4.6 and I'm close to being deactivated because of ONE stupid customer.
> 
> I know majority of the time Uber will not remove ratings but what if the rider made no complaints the whole time and gave no driver feedback and the 1 star is totally random? Such BS my 5 star rating is destroyed by .4 for some drunk idiots...


It's ok. I promise. The pax who 1 stared you probably was just trying to get their money back from Uber.

I strongly recommend that you get a dash camera asap if you plan on making Uber a frequent cash flow gig. A Falcon 360 is highly recommended.

Here in Honolulu we have a 2 party consent on video/audio recordings but a sign displayed conspicuously is enough as the 2nd parties consent. This will deter most false accusations.

Also, don't worry about ratings so much. I have seen new drivers get away with ratings below 4.6 until they get more rides under their belt. I noticed that when I quit caring about trying to make pax feel like they are on a magic carpet ride instead of an old Honda Fit, my rating actually went up.


----------



## touberornottouber

My advice: Do your best and totally ignore the ratings. I know it is hard but in the long run you'll be better off.


----------



## NCHeel

Unless you are brand new this 1* rating isn't the only thing that got you near the 4.6 threshold. Get used to the random 1*'s. I got 3 last Saturday for professionalism. One was because I refused to take a guy to find a McD's at 2am with a 2.5 surge in progress. Tuesday I got a 1* on a $10 ride that the guy didn't want to pay for. His complaint was Cleanliness: the quality of my car. I have a 2016 Impala with leather that I keep immaculate.


----------



## Go4

+1 to dashcam

New drivers have a probation period to start so don't worry about the 1 star.

+2 Get a dash cam just as fast as you can


----------



## Uberfunitis

Did you give anyone less than 5 stars yourself? If so It could have been a retaliatory rating. Even if you did not you could have just been the last person to give the passenger a ride and someone from a previous ride went back in and changed their rating and they thought it was you that did not give them five stars and responded in kind.


----------



## kdyrpr

There should not be an option to change ratings. For either side. It does not make sense. Make a choice and stick with it. Passengers should have only a minute or so after ride ends to rate. If they don't . Too late.


----------



## Uberfunitis

kdyrpr said:


> There should not be an option to change ratings. For either side. It does not make sense. Make a choice and stick with it. Passengers should have only a minute or so after ride ends to rate. If they don't . Too late.


Same with drivers but I agree there should not be this back and forth changing. You know when you drop someone off if it was a good ride or not. As a passenger you may need a bit more time to run threw the airport and catch your ride and only be able to rate once you land. But deff should have to rate before taking your next ride.


----------



## Burke

I'm a new driver as well. Been at this a week and it's been going superbly. I always dress in suits, I open doors, carry umbrellas, I have water, mints, hand sanitizer, napkins, wet wipes, 2 android and 2 iPhone charger cords and an aux cable all available to my pax. I'm ocd about keeping my car clean and I managed to keep a 5* rating all week, along with 8 badges and 2 really great compliments. Last night I received a 1* and it dropped me to a 4.86 because I've only been rated 25 times. I'm pretty bumed about it. Why go straight to 1*, I thought if I got a bad rating at worst it would be a 4* . People suck.


----------



## kdyrpr

Why the 1? Can you
determine the reason? Was it because you didn't carry them into the home and wipe their a&$ for them?


----------



## stoof

I got a one on Lyft once and I know exactly why because it was the only Lyft I had done that week. Picked up a PAX who wanted to go to a liquor store. As soon as she gets in she tells me about her problems...her phone only works on wifi (must not have paid the bill) and she was using Lyft because she was banned from Uber.

I drop her off at the liquor store and while I'm waiting in the parking lot for my next ping she returns to the car and tells me that the liquor store is closed and can I give her a ride to another store even though the sign said "Open"...maybe the clerk was in the back taking a dump. I told her she would have to put in a new ride request and she is welcome to connect to my hotspot to do so. She responds with "You mean I have to pay?" Yes, I told her. She slammed the door, walked off and boom.....1 star. 

This is why I believe that the rating system on both Uber and Lyft are so unfair to drivers. If a PAX gives you a rating below 4 stars they should have to explain why.


----------



## Mike1606

stoof If uber asks her the reason for the 1star rating, she will easily explain it with lies and uber won't be sorry to deactivate your account.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

after about 150 rides you will begin to develop skill for sensing which pax are likely to 1 star. Usually when the pick up goes bad, never call to locate pax, this starts the resentment by the pax, if pick up is bad in pax perception you will be 1 starred, they are planning the 1 star before even getting in the car. You need to learn how to escape these situations, the best tactic I have found is if pax isn't waiting at the pin, just sit there and let the clock time out, collect the cancel fee after 5 minutes and move on. It's the pax responsibility to learn how to set the pin accurately, not our job to take ratings dings because Uber has failed to educate pax on how to set pin or type proper address in. Alsleano, you need to realize there are lunatic pax out there, clean freak obsessive compulsives, just general nutcases, they will 1 star on any unrealistic issue. You will learn to recognize these pax after a while. Keep your car insanely clean, dress decently, good luck....also there are con artists that will lie and give 1 star just so they can get a free ride, there are people that are willing to get a guy fired just so they can rip off Uber for $5.00.


----------



## Abraxas79

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> after about 150 rides you will begin to develop skill for sensing which pax are likely to 1 star. Usually when the pick up goes bad, never call to locate pax, this starts the resentment by the pax, if pick up is bad in pax perception you will be 1 starred, they are planning the 1 star before even getting in the car. You need to learn how to escape these situations, the best tactic I have found is if pax isn't waiting at the pin, just sit there and let the clock time out, collect the cancel fee after 5 minutes and move on. It's the pax responsibility to learn how to set the pin accurately, not our job to take ratings dings because Uber has failed to educate pax on how to set pin or type proper address in. Alsleano, you need to realize there are lunatic pax out there, clean freak obsessive compulsives, just general nutcases, they will 1 star on any unrealistic issue. You will learn to recognize these pax after a while. Keep your car insanely clean, dress decently, good luck....also there are con artists that will lie and give 1 star just so they can get a free ride, there are people that are willing to get a guy fired just so they can rip off Uber for $5.00.


Excellent advise. Go to the pin location and stay put. Do not text or call. Its up to you if you want to answer should they call you. I never do. If they should query me about it, I simply say I do not receive any call, which is the absolute truth. Also, if it is closer to the timer and you see them marching towards you with an unpleasant look at their face, considering cancelling it anyways and saving yourself a potential 1 star.


----------



## Trafficat

kdyrpr said:


> There should not be an option to change ratings. For either side. It does not make sense. Make a choice and stick with it. Passengers should have only a minute or so after ride ends to rate. If they don't . Too late.


I agree but also what is annoying is that passengers will sit and wait to see what you rated them, and if you don't rate while they wait they probably assume you are giving them a bad rating. It is unfair that they can rate without me watching their screen to see what they rate me.

Because riders can do that, it is better that we can change ratings later. Otherwise riders can still retaliate against drivers but drivers cannot do the reverse.


----------



## WaveRunner1

Your ratings play no role in opportunities so don't worry about it. Ratings are purely psychological. I have above 4.95 after 800 rides and get nothing to show for it. I asked many times what advantages I get for having a high ratings and driver support responds with something that has nothing to do with my question.


----------



## Irishjohn831

One thing to add as I got a one star today picking up a woman at a liquor store. 

I was hesitant to take the request because the passenger rating was 4.51, and this I'm learning is a major red flag. 

The woman went half a mile and I made sure that her ride was smooth, i pleasantly said hello, confirmed address and she was home in 3 mins. 

My thought is the drivers who are smarter than me are likely not accepting these people, maybe cancelling pick up. 

This builds the resentment in these horrible creatures and they continue their unacceptable and hateful conduct. 

Don't pick up anyone poorly rated, the fare was $3.66 and my rating went from a 4.84 to a 4.76. 

I hate this woman and hope she gets cancer, as she is a cancer on society.


----------



## WaveRunner1

Irishjohn831 said:


> One thing to add as I got a one star today picking up a woman at a liquor store.
> 
> I was hesitant to take the request because the passenger rating was 4.51, and this I'm learning is a major red flag.
> 
> The woman went half a mile and I made sure that her ride was smooth, i pleasantly said hello, confirmed address and she was home in 3 mins.
> 
> My thought is the drivers who are smarter than me are likely not accepting these people, maybe cancelling pick up.
> 
> This builds the resentment in these horrible creatures and they continue their unacceptable and hateful conduct.
> 
> Don't pick up anyone poorly rated, the fare was $3.66 and my rating went from a 4.84 to a 4.76.
> 
> I hate this woman and hope she gets cancer, as she is a cancer on society.


You need to harshly discriminate based on ratings. Don't hesitate to ignore requests. Lastly, as I mentioned in an earlier post, ratings achieve nothing. Having a high rating doesn't earn you anything extra. It is psychological.


----------



## Irishjohn831

Thanks for the reply, you are absolutely right. 

I changed the passenger rating to one star, two passengers expressed issues with drivers not accepting, canceling. 

For one of them to blame this on me, give one star when I picked them up is disgusting. 

I just worry I will get a string of these nuts and my rating will plummet.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Irishjohn831 said:


> Thanks for the reply, you are absolutely right.
> 
> I changed the passenger rating to one star, two passengers expressed issues with drivers not accepting, canceling.
> 
> For one of them to blame this on me, give one star when I picked them up is disgusting.
> 
> I just worry I will get a string of these nuts and my rating will plummet.


Uber should allow riders to rate all matched trips. Many times there is contact between the driver and the passenger be calls or texts and those interactions should be ratable. This would allow the customer to rate the problem driver experience and not take out the previous drivers failures on the current driver.


----------



## Chirsg

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-...a-lower-score-to-drivers.194406/#post-2901090

Reading this thread makes me believe that my own forum question (Link posted above) has some merit. So to clarify, the lower the pax rating, the likelier they are to give you an unreasonable rating?


----------



## Coachman

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> You need to learn how to escape these situations, the best tactic I have found is if pax isn't waiting at the pin, just sit there and let the clock time out, collect the cancel fee after 5 minutes and move on.


I don't recommend this at all. I've had too many great long rides start out with a misplaced pin. If the pickup isn't accurate contact the pax and gauge their temperament. If there's any sign of discontent then cancel. I recently had a misplaced pin and drove half a mile to pick up the pax... it was a 35 mile ride.


----------



## Yulli Yung

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber should allow riders to rate all matched trips. Many times there is contact between the driver and the passenger be calls or texts and those interactions should be ratable. This would allow the customer to rate the problem driver experience and not take out the previous drivers failures on the current driver.


Say, WHAT???? No understand???


----------



## Uberfunitis

Yulli Yung said:


> Say, WHAT???? No understand???


Once a driver accepts a trip than that trip should be able to be rated by both the passenger and the driver.


----------



## Mista T

People, driver ratings are like giving out stickers to first graders. They dont mean S*** unless you get to an extreme level. The sooner drivers figure that out, the sooner the happiness sets in.

Just be yourself. If you are not a people person, you wont be long for this job anyway, so it really doesnt matter what your rating is.

If you are concerned about deactivation... you have 30 days to get your rating back up. More rides = more 5* = higher avg ratings. Just do more rides and dont sweat it.

Trust me, as soon as some paxhole throws up in or around your car, you wont give a cr** about ratings ever again. Theres more important things to focus on.

Happy driving


----------



## Yulli Yung

Mista T said:


> People, driver ratings are like giving out stickers to first graders. They dont mean S*** unless you get to an extreme level. The sooner drivers figure that out, the sooner the happiness sets in.
> 
> Just be yourself. If you are not a people person, you wont be long for this job anyway, so it really doesnt matter what your rating is.
> 
> If you are concerned about deactivation... you have 30 days to get your rating back up. More rides = more 5* = higher avg ratings. Just do more rides and dont sweat it.
> 
> Trust me, as soon as some paxhole throws up in or around your car, you wont give a cr** about ratings ever again. Theres more important things to focus on.
> 
> Happy driving


And, how long have you been driving?


----------



## Mista T

Just passed the one year mark. Between the two companies I have about 6,000 rides. Last week I did 108 Lyft and 53 Uber.

During the week my Lyft rating fluctuated from 4.93 to 4.75 and now back to 4.88. What matters is not my rating, unless it drops dramatically and stays there. What matters is my TIME, MONEY, and SAFETY. Electronic rewards without more pay are a psychological distraction on the part of the companies.


----------



## Yulli Yung

Mista T said:


> Just passed the one year mark. Between the two companies I have about 6,000 rides. Last week I did 108 Lyft and 53 Uber.
> 
> During the week my Lyft rating fluctuated from 4.93 to 4.75 and now back to 4.88. What matters is not my rating, unless it drops dramatically and stays there. What matters is my TIME, MONEY, and SAFETY. Electronic rewards without more pay are a psychological distraction on the part of the companies.


Well put. Wise beyound your years!!!!


----------



## stephan

Abraxas79 said:


> Excellent advise. Go to the pin location and stay put. Do not text or call. Its up to you if you want to answer should they call you. I never do. If they should query me about it, I simply say I do not receive any call, which is the absolute truth. Also, if it is closer to the timer and you see them marching towards you with an unpleasant look at their face, considering cancelling it anyways and saving yourself a potential 1 star.


This is exactly what I do most of the time after getting one stars because of the stupidity of some pax , especially if I end up in an other city or town Which I'm NOT FAMILLIAR WITH AND I KNEW I WELL HAVE Hard Times Finding them . But you can say through the phone if the pax is nice or not ,if nice I tried to find them and most of the time I got tips plus 5 stars, trust me, and if you feels the pax likely to be bossy or rude ,you can feel that, what to do ,just hang up on them ,make sure your car doors are locked , wait until the 5min gone ,collect the fees and move on. If they show up coming from nowhere before the 5 min end ,just just move away and cancel . Other wise be prepared for a free 1 star for 3-4 bucks trip . Not worth it.


----------



## thesweatersnog

Grahamcracker said:


> It's ok. I promise. The pax who 1 stared you probably was just trying to get their money back from Uber.
> 
> I strongly recommend that you get a dash camera asap if you plan on making Uber a frequent cash flow gig. A Falcon 360 is highly recommended.
> 
> Here in Honolulu we have a 2 party consent on video/audio recordings but a sign displayed conspicuously is enough as the 2nd parties consent. This will deter most false accusations.
> 
> Also, don't worry about ratings so much. I have seen new drivers get away with ratings below 4.6 until they get more rides under their belt. I noticed that when I quit caring about trying to make pax feel like they are on a magic carpet ride instead of an old Honda Fit, my rating actually went up.


What does having the dash camera have to do with Ratings? is it useful in contesting a rating? so far its been my experience that i can't contest a rating.

(first time poster, mainly been a lurker)


----------



## Grahamcracker

thesweatersnog said:


> What does having the dash camera have to do with Ratings? is it useful in contesting a rating? so far its been my experience that i can't contest a rating.
> 
> (first time poster, mainly been a lurker)


Cameras doesn't help with contesting ratings. However, if a pax knows there is a camera, they are less likely to make a false report to try and get their money back.

From my experience, when a pax wants to make a false report to get their money back, they fabricate their story coupled with a low rating. I guess they think it helps their story.


----------



## Mista T

Pax who know they are being video'd are more likely to behave and less likely to pull a fast one at your expense.


----------



## kdyrpr

There is a new thread opened that states that the option of changing for both riders and drivers is no longer available.


----------



## touberornottouber

Coachman said:


> I don't recommend this at all. I've had too many great long rides start out with a misplaced pin. If the pickup isn't accurate contact the pax and gauge their temperament. If there's any sign of discontent then cancel. I recently had a misplaced pin and drove half a mile to pick up the pax... it was a 35 mile ride.


I had a misplaced pin like that. Plus they weren't native English speakers. I was about to give up and cancel but the husband got on the phone and he was better able to explain where he really was in English. It was a $100 trip.

I agree about paying attention to the passenger's demeanor on the phone when they call. If there is any anger you are better off canceling. Sure it sucks for them but this is the system the rideshare companies set up for us. The ratings aren't even the biggest risk. You also have to worry about false reports from these angry passengers.

You might even take this further and pay attention to the demeanor of the passenger as they approach. 9/10 I can tell whether the passenger is going to be a problem within 2 seconds of them getting in my car. I've yet to do it but it actually would make sense to cancel the ride before starting the trip even if they are already in the car. You could always tell them "The app messed up and accidentally canceled you" or if you think they were able to see you cancel you might come up with something else like "my car is acting up so I had to cancel the ride". The only problem with this is the increased risk of a bad confrontation. They could also lie and say you refused to take them due to race, etc. That is where coming up with a good excuse might help.


----------



## sidewalkbliss

I got a one star rating myself this past Saturday, from a group of four drunk folks. Did nothing wrong and was a smooth trip, one of the ladies did give me a pinecone they found on the ground for some reason. Then boom... 1 star. Don't let it eat at you though. As you get more and more rides over time that 1 rating will get buried.


----------



## Sunshells

Burke said:


> I'm a new driver as well. Been at this a week and it's been going superbly. I always dress in suits, I open doors, carry umbrellas, I have water, mints, hand sanitizer, napkins, wet wipes, 2 android and 2 iPhone charger cords and an aux cable all available to my pax. I'm ocd about keeping my car clean and I managed to keep a 5* rating all week, along with 8 badges and 2 really great compliments. Last night I received a 1* and it dropped me to a 4.86 because I've only been rated 25 times. I'm pretty bumed about it. Why go straight to 1*, I thought if I got a bad rating at worst it would be a 4* . People suck.


Yep...I'm the same as you...I don't get it...some people suck and ruin it for everyone...I get these random 1s and now even 4s! And I totally blame Uber for allowing it with no explanations or proof and not letting us know who it was or what was wrong so that we can correct any issues...



CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, I know plenty of people complain/rant about ratings on here so I will keep this short. I;m still new and I had 12 different 5 star ratings out of 38 trips. Last night I did around 10 trips, i was a little nervous because of the holiday weekend I was dealing with some drunk passengers.
> 
> I had perfect rides the whole night, nothing crazy. I was so surprised when I saw the 1 star and disappointed. I drove well and didn't make any mistakes for the most part besides taking a wrong turn once which didn't lengthen the trip or make the distance longer.
> 
> I think it was these two blackout drunk women that were hiccuping they were so drunk that 1 star'd me for literally no reason. They did not complain and asked me about ubering but I wasn't directly inf ront of their house because the drop was two houses ahead. Only dride I can even think of getting a 1 star. Now my rating is hovering around 4.6 and I'm close to being deactivated because of ONE stupid customer.
> 
> I know majority of the time Uber will not remove ratings but what if the rider made no complaints the whole time and gave no driver feedback and the 1 star is totally random? Such BS my 5 star rating is destroyed by .4 for some drunk idiots...


Yep...this is what makes driving for Uber & Lyft suck!


----------



## peteyvavs

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, I know plenty of people complain/rant about ratings on here so I will keep this short. I;m still new and I had 12 different 5 star ratings out of 38 trips. Last night I did around 10 trips, i was a little nervous because of the holiday weekend I was dealing with some drunk passengers.
> 
> I had perfect rides the whole night, nothing crazy. I was so surprised when I saw the 1 star and disappointed. I drove well and didn't make any mistakes for the most part besides taking a wrong turn once which didn't lengthen the trip or make the distance longer.
> 
> I think it was these two blackout drunk women that were hiccuping they were so drunk that 1 star'd me for literally no reason. They did not complain and asked me about ubering but I wasn't directly inf ront of their house because the drop was two houses ahead. Only dride I can even think of getting a 1 star. Now my rating is hovering around 4.6 and I'm close to being deactivated because of ONE stupid customer.
> 
> I know majority of the time Uber will not remove ratings but what if the rider made no complaints the whole time and gave no driver feedback and the 1 star is totally random? Such BS my 5 star rating is destroyed by .4 for some drunk idiots...


You disappointed these 2 women by denying them the royal scepter, hence 1 star.


----------



## Sunshells

peteyvavs said:


> You disappointed these 2 women by denying them the royal scepter, hence 1 star.


What the hell does royal scepter mean?


----------



## WAHN

Sunshells said:


> What the hell does royal scepter mean?


His pee pee.


----------



## Sunshells

WAHN said:


> His pee pee.


That's stupid...and I am sure not the issue...but I can appreciate your attempt to lighten things up here with this really super sucky situation with this anonymous star rating ...it just does not work...


----------



## WAHN

Hey, it was peteyvavs who suggested that was the issue.

I was just answering your question. :smiles:

The way corporations use star ratings is asinine these days.

Dropping below 3 stars should be an issue, not below 4 or 5.


----------



## peteyvavs

Sunshells said:


> That's stupid...and I am sure not the issue...but I can appreciate your attempt to lighten things up here with this really super sucky situation with this anonymous star rating ...it just does not work...


Don't worry about ratings, you have no control what passengers rate, just keep an eye what you're paid.


----------



## 142605

kdyrpr said:


> There should not be an option to change ratings. For either side. It does not make sense. Make a choice and stick with it. Passengers should have only a minute or so after ride ends to rate. If they don't . Too late.


I don't know... haven't you ever accidentally hit the wrong button?


----------



## Sunshells

peteyvavs said:


> Don't worry about ratings, you have no control what passengers rate, just keep an eye what you're paid.


I try...getting better at it all the time...



Authority said:


> I don't know... haven't you ever accidentally hit the wrong button?


And that is another thing that is wrong...that riders have what? Up to 2 weeks? (Can't seem to find and answer on this) to rate us? So when I left a 1 star for a drunken obnoxious rider, they saw that they got a 1 from someone and if I was the only uber ride they had taken in weeks, they figured they would retaliate...



WAHN said:


> Hey, it was peteyvavs who suggested that was the issue.
> 
> I was just answering your question. :smiles:
> 
> The way corporations use star ratings is asinine these days.
> 
> Dropping below 3 stars should be an issue, not below 4 or 5.


I agree! 3 not 4 ! Cuz all it takes is a few 4s and then a 1...whatever happened to 75% being a passing grade?



Yulli Yung said:


> Say, WHAT???? No understand???


They already do...get with the program...



Burke said:


> I'm a new driver as well. Been at this a week and it's been going superbly. I always dress in suits, I open doors, carry umbrellas, I have water, mints, hand sanitizer, napkins, wet wipes, 2 android and 2 iPhone charger cords and an aux cable all available to my pax. I'm ocd about keeping my car clean and I managed to keep a 5* rating all week, along with 8 badges and 2 really great compliments. Last night I received a 1* and it dropped me to a 4.86 because I've only been rated 25 times. I'm pretty bumed about it. Why go straight to 1*, I thought if I got a bad rating at worst it would be a 4* . People suck.


Tell me about it! I am the same! And the 1s coming out of nowhere and a comment about professionalism and another about car cleanliness and recently one about conversation level lol (as I have 11 badges for great conversation lol) all blew me away...I am finally starting not to care...



WAHN said:


> Hey, it was peteyvavs who suggested that was the issue.
> 
> I was just answering your question. :smiles:
> 
> The way corporations use star ratings is asinine these days.
> 
> Dropping below 3 stars should be an issue, not below 4 or 5.


Oooh sorry Wahn! I mean no harm! Thank you! Sometimes I am just too damn serious!


----------



## WAHN

Sunshells said:


> I agree! 3 not 4 ! Cuz all it takes is a few 4s and then a 1...whatever happened to 75% being a passing grade?


Yeah, corporate rating systems are a joke. That's why worrying about them is silly.

If anything less than 5 stars is a fail, then they just need to get rid of the star system and just give both ends two options with a comment.

For riders:

Ride sucked
Ride didn't suck
Why?

For drivers:

Passenger sucked
Passenger didn't suck
Why?


----------



## Sunshells

Chirsg said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-...a-lower-score-to-drivers.194406/#post-2901090
> 
> Reading this thread makes me believe that my own forum question (Link posted above) has some merit. So to clarify, the lower the pax rating, the likelier they are to give you an unreasonable rating?


Yes I wonder about that too...



WAHN said:


> Yeah, corporate rating systems are a joke. That's why worrying about them is silly.
> 
> If anything less than 5 stars is a fail, then they just need to get rid of the star system and just give both ends two options with a comment.
> 
> For riders:
> 
> Ride sucked
> Ride didn't suck
> Why?
> 
> For drivers:
> 
> Passenger sucked
> Passenger didn't suck
> Why?


LOVE it! And we need to know who they are so we can remember what happened! As independent contractors, I am not sure they legally have the right to keep the ratings anonymous...


----------



## Boca Ratman

WAHN said:


> Dropping below 3 stars should be an issue, not below 4 or 5.


Almost no one is rating that way, so this is just ridiculous. Even the most questionable drivers are over 4.5

If was average at 4 94 I an severely over rated.


----------



## peteyvavs

Authority said:


> I don't know... haven't you ever accidentally hit the wrong button?


Every time I turn on the Uber app.


----------



## WAHN

Boca Ratman said:


> Almost no one is rating that way, so this is just ridiculous. Even the most questionable drivers are over 4.5
> 
> If was average at 4 94 I an severely over rated.


I haven't done a ton of rides to this point(30 Lyft, 51 Uber) and honestly don't recall if both apps require you to put in reasons when you give less than 5 stars.

Any additional "effort" would be one reason people pretty much only rate 5 or 1.


----------



## TheCount

kdyrpr said:


> There should not be an option to change ratings. For either side. It does not make sense. Make a choice and stick with it. Passengers should have only a minute or so after ride ends to rate. If they don't . Too late.


Amen. I have to rate them immediately, why not reverse?

I think some 1* are just a$$e$ that do it for kicks; some hoping for a refund; some by mistake. I had one guy that said he wanted to give me 5* and he had me watch - he thought you slide like with ride start and punched the first star - I stopped him before he finalized it, fortunately. (Come to think of it, making pax rate immediately might increase 1*'s at least with drunks/newbies.)

And occasionally you really do deserve a 1*. I nearly got in a wreck - twice - on way to airport from failing to check blind spot when trying to merge; scared the dude half to death (I was pretty shaky too). I got a 1* that day and figure it was him, no grudge on that one. I called it quits for the day after that ride.

Had a 4.96 two weeks ago and got dropped to 4.93 by two 1*'s, two 3*'s and two 4*'s in a week, no incidents at all, just randomness in pax.



Burke said:


> I'm a new driver as well. Been at this a week and it's been going superbly. I always dress in suits, I open doors, carry umbrellas, I have water, mints, hand sanitizer, napkins, wet wipes, 2 android and 2 iPhone charger cords and an aux cable all available to my pax. I'm ocd about keeping my car clean and I managed to keep a 5* rating all week, along with 8 badges and 2 really great compliments. Last night I received a 1* and it dropped me to a 4.86 because I've only been rated 25 times. I'm pretty bumed about it. Why go straight to 1*, I thought if I got a bad rating at worst it would be a 4* . People suck.


Help with luggage, be nice, clean and well maintained car, drive safe - do those and don't worry about the amenities, just money and effort wasted on your part, makes zero difference to ratings. I quit with the water and mints and rating went up.


----------



## Boca Ratman

WAHN said:


> I haven't done a ton of rides to this point(30 Lyft, 51 Uber) and honestly don't recall if both apps require you to put in reasons when you give less than 5 stars.
> 
> Any additional "effort" would be one reason people pretty much only rate 5 or 1.


You do not have ti give a reason.


----------



## vtcomics

Sadly racism and sexism are contributors to bogus ratings. I really lost alot of faith in people once I figured it out. I was so naive.


----------

